# favorite bindings?



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

K2 Lien AT are very customizable in terms of feel because they sit on a tripod of supports that you can change out. They can feel very surfy or rather serious all-mountain depending on your mood. Honestly, bindings change the way you feel connected to your board and they change the character of the board itself. If you're not certain what feel you're after than something that offers multiple feels could point you in a direction.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't care for Now's straps nor buckles, but other than a pair of Burton Malavitas and a pair of old Flux Titans, I ride Nows almost exclusively. Primarily Selects and Drives. Skate tech is just THAT good.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Burton Scribe, Burton Lexa, Now Vetta and Union Trilogy are what my daughter rides. She loves the Lexa bindings for all-mountain (Jones Dream Catcher) and the Scribes for playing around (Burton Genie). Since you're looking for something more on the playful side maybe have a look at the Burton Scribe and Now Vetta.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Genesis EST.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

For a Never Summer Onyx?


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

I've tried alot of bindings, and although it's changed over the years, I still come back to the Burton Freestyle, which is the first I got. I guess the Citizen is the womans version. If I could get the Bent Metal Logic highback on it, and an asym ankle strap, I think that would be the ultimate.


----------



## Jennifer Crew (Jan 17, 2019)

I really like the Katanas on my Rossi Diva, I just got NS Lady West and did a Neni copycat and got Now Condas for her. Just to try something new, and the fact that I found them on sale. I think Katanas feel flexier than Condas, also I feel like they have more damping. You can set the front strap in couple of positions to make them more or less responsive. Front strap on Condas on the other hand only goes one way to hold onto boot toes. Katanas really look very well made. Tons of adjustability. The straps are nice and soft. However one of the toe straps started tearing but Rome sent me new straps within few days. I still ride the one with the tear, and it holds up well (3rd season). So I highly recommend them.


----------



## anniebananie (Jan 24, 2020)

thanks guys! i'll look into the suggestions. because my board is lighter and flexier i would think a flexier binding would compliment it best? is that the idea?


----------



## anniebananie (Jan 24, 2020)

zc1 said:


> Burton Scribe, Burton Lexa, Now Vetta and Union Trilogy are what my daughter rides. She loves the Lexa bindings for all-mountain (Jones Dream Catcher) and the Scribes for playing around (Burton Genie). Since you're looking for something more on the playful side maybe have a look at the Burton Scribe and Now Vetta.


what does she like to use the union trilogies for? i've had my eye on a nice used pair but i'm just not sure i want to go union after what i've read, and i also wonder if they would be a little stiffer than i'd like


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

It's pretty much up to what feels nice and cost. Adding soft on soft sometimes doesn't work either.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

anniebananie said:


> what does she like to use the union trilogies for? i've had my eye on a nice used pair but i'm just not sure i want to go union after what i've read, and i also wonder if they would be a little stiffer than i'd like


She currently has them on a Capita Birds of a Feather (moved them over from a Salomon Gypsy). They're probably second to the Lexas in terms of how much time she's spent on them. She likes them as good 'do everything' bindings but, unfortunately, has had hardware loosening issues with them as well. She only rides medium- and medium-stiff bindings and weighs about 115 lbs.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

zc1 said:


> For a Never Summer Onyx?


Lol
She asked favourite bindings. I told her.

But... for a girl Never summer, then whichever the female reflex equivalent is. I think it's Escapade.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I really like my Katanas. But I have them on a med stiff, wide, full camber board. TOTALLY changed the feel of it. It was my first deck & I hadn't been riding it much at all the last few years.

The Katanas have me luvin' it all over again. (..wanna try sum "step-ins" next.) ??


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

My wife is an advanced rider and has Now Conda's, Burton Lexa's, Union Legacy's, and Rome Women's Katana's. She likes Katanas the best, Condas next, then Legacy, and never really got along with Lexas.

She likes the comfort and responsiveness of the Katanas, and will ride them on any board.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Burton Escapade or Lexa (I never noticed much difference between the two) are comfy, and would fit a flexy board. Burton ratchets and ladders are prime, and even if one breaks, customer service sends replacement ones quickly. I liked those bindings on my flexy mock around board.

I'm not sure tho if your men's boots fit into their heel cup... With the models I had few years back, the heelcup was quite narrow. 



drblast said:


> My wife is an advanced rider and has Now Conda's, Burton Lexa's, Union Legacy's, and Rome Women's Katana's. She likes Katanas the best, Condas next, then Legacy, and never really got along with Lexas.
> 
> She likes the comfort and responsiveness of the Katanas, and will ride them on any board.


Oh great, a gal who knows many bindings! May I ask some questions . I never had my hands/feet on Legacy or Katanas. Had Lexas for long, but after trying Conda, replaced all of them on the freeride boards with Conda, as the later were more responsive. 

What exactly does she prefer with the Katana over Conda? Comfort or response? Or? How do the Legacy compare?


----------



## anniebananie (Jan 24, 2020)

thanks again guys! recommendations from experienced riders are certainly the most helpful. 



zc1 said:


> She currently has them on a Capita Birds of a Feather (moved them over from a Salomon Gypsy). They're probably second to the Lexas in terms of how much time she's spent on them. She likes them as good 'do everything' bindings but, unfortunately, has had hardware loosening issues with them as well. She only rides medium- and medium-stiff bindings and weighs about 115 lbs.


yeah that's pretty much what i've been reading about unions.



neni said:


> I'm not sure tho if your men's boots fit into their heel cup... With the models I had few years back, the heelcup was quite narrow.


i've been wondering about that too, my new boots are a snug fit in my current ltd bindings (think theyre womens medium) but not too bad. i would definitely go for a women's medium, possibly large, or maybe even a men's small.....how greatly do women's bindings differ from men's, and if i'm already in men's boots would it make that much of a difference anyway?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Men's bindings are wider, and most importantly, they have higher highbacks. Men's calvemuscles are in general attached higher up that women's calve muscles. Therefore women's boits have lower bootlegs or have space at the hind upper bootleg, and women's highbacks are lower to nor pinch the muscle. I can ride in some men's boots, but in lost, I get the pinch. Equally so with men's highbacks. Some work, some are ouch.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

neni said:


> Men's bindings are wider, and most importantly, they have higher highbacks. Men's calvemuscles are in general attached higher up that women's calve muscles. Therefore women's boits have lower bootlegs or have space at the hind upper bootleg, and women's highbacks are lower to nor pinch the muscle. I can ride in some men's boots, but in lost, I get the pinch. Equally so with men's highbacks. Some work, some are ouch.


That's sexist.

Men's highbacks are gentle, and caring to your muscles.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

Wife likes her lexas on never summer infinity. Also has flux gs maybe? Whichever is the soft women’s? I think she said it’s too soft. I love my flux ds bindings best though. They also make women’s of these.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

neni said:


> Oh great, a gal who knows many bindings! May I ask some questions . I never had my hands/feet on Legacy or Katanas. Had Lexas for long, but after trying Conda, replaced all of them on the freeride boards with Conda, as the later were more responsive.
> 
> What exactly does she prefer with the Katana over Conda? Comfort or response? Or? How do the Legacy compare?


She says comfort and response are why she likes the Katanas. She's also happy with the Condas, however, just leans slightly toward the Katanas because they're more comfy. And she hasn't even messed with the pivot mount yet.

She liked the Legacy over the Lexa because the Legacy felt more responsive. So she has a minimum bar to meet for responsiveness and then it's about comfort.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

I would go with Now Conda, Burton Escapade or Rome Katana.

Pick your fave colour. Perfect mid/responsive flex. high quality. Very comfortable and more response than 99% of the people would ever need.

EDIT: I would write about what my wife likes, but... she doesn't care. To her, they're all the same.


----------



## anniebananie (Jan 24, 2020)

i'm definitely leaning towards burton, thinking the scribes may be the best fit but also considering the lexas and escapades. for a mens size 7 thirtytwo lashed boot do you think i should be looking for mediums or larges?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Go to a shop with your boot. I'm pretty sure they won't fit into the heelcup of B women's M.


----------



## anniebananie (Jan 24, 2020)

neni said:


> Go to a shop with your boot. I'm pretty sure they won't fit into the heelcup of B women's M.


unfortunately i live in the middle of nowhere ;P haha. have you tried scribes? wondering how different the flex is between scribe and lexa and which are better for freestyle.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

neni said:


> Go to a shop with your boot. I'm pretty sure they won't fit into the heelcup of B women's M.


This ^

My wife has L and uses Women's US9. Fits perfect.

The difference in flex between Scribe and Lexa is not too much. Lexa is slightly stiffer and has a couple of extra features which are nice. In general, I would say Scribe = freestyle, Lexa = all mtn freestyle, Escapade = All mtn. But you can use them kind of interchangeably and neither will have a significant difference. My wife has had/tried Scribe and Lexa and she says they feel the same. But then again, she also does not appreciate the double buckles, the hammock strap, etc in the Lexa so maybe not the best measuring stick. 

This is all similar to the whole Mission, Cartel, Malavita, Genesis debate. It's endless...


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

anniebananie said:


> unfortunately i live in the middle of nowhere ;P haha. have you tried scribes? wondering how different the flex is between scribe and lexa and which are better for freestyle.


Never tried scribes. (I only go for stiff boots n bindings, freestyle is not my cup of tea )


----------



## anniebananie (Jan 24, 2020)

F1EA said:


> This ^
> 
> My wife has L and uses Women's US9. Fits perfect.
> 
> ...


thanks much! this is very simply and well put. scribe or lexa it is - since i'm hoping to find something used guess i'll just wait and see which comes up in a better color/price point first


----------



## Jennifer Crew (Jan 17, 2019)

anniebananie said:


> scribe or lexa it is - since i'm hoping to find something used guess i'll just wait and see which comes up in a better color/price point first


Since you are talking freestyle, you probably should care about quality of the footbed. I would make sure when you buy used, to get a photo of the underside of the footbed, as they tend to wear/set depending on the usage and type. Also look at which model has better footbeds.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

anniebananie said:


> i'm definitely leaning towards burton, thinking the scribes may be the best fit but also considering the lexas and escapades. for a mens size 7 thirtytwo lashed boot do you think i should be looking for mediums or larges?


How tall are you? If you're fitting into a men's boot then a men's binding would likely also work for you, and those are much easier to find new and used. Evo has some Bent Metal Transfers in small for less than $150. And ThirtyTwo boots in particular are a bit bulky; I'd worry about the fit in a women's binding.


----------



## anniebananie (Jan 24, 2020)

Jennifer Crew said:


> Since you are talking freestyle, you probably should care about quality of the footbed. I would make sure when you buy used, to get a photo of the underside of the footbed, as they tend to wear/set depending on the usage and type. Also look at which model has better footbeds.


i'll keep that in mind, thanks!



drblast said:


> How tall are you? If you're fitting into a men's boot then a men's binding would likely also work for you, and those are much easier to find new and used. Evo has some Bent Metal Transfers in small for less than $150. And ThirtyTwo boots in particular are a bit bulky; I'd worry about the fit in a women's binding.


5'4". i've thought the same thing and am not necessarily opposed to looking into mens bindings and keeping an eye out for whatever comes up. i'll try my boot in my brother's medium burton freestyles and see what i discover. thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## anniebananie (Jan 24, 2020)

one more thought for those of you experienced with scribes and lexas - have you noticed a difference in how they wear? i saw a pair of used scribes that were supposedly only used for one season and i was surprised how worn and tattered the inside/softer part of the highback and the footbed looked. i ride a lot, on average 4 days a week, and want something that will hold up.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

She hasn't told me of any problems with either set. 

I just went and had a look at them and the Scribes definitely show more wear, but in fairness they also have more foam on the highback (vs less foam and more rubber on the Lexas) and more "fabric" on the ankle strap than the Lexa (injection molded ankle strap on the Lexa). I don't see any seams pulling apart or anything that needs fixing on the Scribes, and functionally they both seem to be fine, but cosmetically the Lexas definitely look like they're faring better. 

She rides anywhere from 1-3 days a week (usually 1-2 days), but having more than one setup also means each set doesn't see as much wear as what your one setup will probably see. She's on her third season with the Scribes and second with the Lexas. My other daughter just got Scribes for her board as well, but she's smaller and only a couple of months in on those. Just from the materials alone I would expect the Lexas to last longer before anything needed to be replaced.

Was anything failing on the bindings that you looked at or were they just showing cosmetic signs of use? "One season" can be a single, week-long trip to the mountains or it can be 50+ days of a combination of local riding and trips.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

They used some foam that was way too soft for a few years, could be that. If you take care and the boots aren't too rough, it should be fine.


----------



## anniebananie (Jan 24, 2020)

zc1 said:


> She hasn't told me of any problems with either set.
> 
> I just went and had a look at them and the Scribes definitely show more wear, but in fairness they also have more foam on the highback (vs less foam and more rubber on the Lexas) and more "fabric" on the ankle strap than the Lexa (injection molded ankle strap on the Lexa). I don't see any seams pulling apart or anything that needs fixing on the Scribes, and functionally they both seem to be fine, but cosmetically the Lexas definitely look like they're faring better.
> 
> ...


thanks, very helpful! does she do any freestyle riding? if the lexas were just as good for freestyling as the scribes i'd lean more towards those, i'm just thinking they might be a little on the stiff side. i think the bindings were only cosmetically damaged. 



Rip154 said:


> They used some foam that was way too soft for a few years, could be that. If you take care and the boots aren't too rough, it should be fine.


that makes sense. any idea how recently they might've updated the foam?


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

@anniebananie She does, but not as much as last season, and only on the Genie because it's the most playful board that she has. She had a scare on a jump last season and is a bit gun shy now. This season she's been riding the Dream Catcher almost exclusively and FWIW she still butters and rides switch with it (with the Lexas).

I think you can put any of the bindings suggested in this thread on your board and be just fine. I really don't expect that you'll find the Lexas to be too stiff. If they're anything like the men's Cartel and Malavita bindings then you can put them on nearly any board.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

anniebananie said:


> that makes sense. any idea how recently they might've updated the foam?


Think 2017 was the last year for the freestyle, and 2018 for custom. It's different on various models.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

chomps1211 said:


> I really like my Katanas. But I have them on a med stiff, wide, full camber board. TOTALLY changed the feel of it. It was my first deck & I hadn't been riding it much at all the last few years.
> 
> The Katanas have me luvin' it all over again. (..wanna try sum "step-ins" next.) ??


Ha I want to try out some Katanas next. My outer old is killing my inner young, I usually stand up to strap in but this year I had to sit once because I would slide, anyway I could barely start the ratchets. Either because I'm becoming more inflexable or my belly is getting larger or rather a combination of the two if I'm honest. I thought for the first time in my life that maybe step ins are not too bad of an idea.


----------



## anniebananie (Jan 24, 2020)

zc1 said:


> @anniebananie She does, but not as much as last season, and only on the Genie because it's the most playful board that she has. She had a scare on a jump last season and is a bit gun shy now. This season she's been riding the Dream Catcher almost exclusively and FWIW she still butters and rides switch with it (with the Lexas).
> 
> I think you can put any of the bindings suggested in this thread on your board and be just fine. I really don't expect that you'll find the Lexas to be too stiff. If they're anything like the men's Cartel and Malavita bindings then you can put them on nearly any board.


thanks! i think you're probably right. guess i'll see what i find first  



Rip154 said:


> Think 2017 was the last year for the freestyle, and 2018 for custom. It's different on various models.


good to know, thanks!


----------



## Jennifer Crew (Jan 17, 2019)

freshy said:


> I thought for the first time in my life that maybe step ins are not too bad of an idea.


I was considering the step ons today as well, after talking to two people on the hill today, they were very happy about them. My problem is my feet just hurt from the straps (mostly from sitting on the slow lift more than riding). Then I watched Angry’s review and he said that you can feel every bump in them. I guess I rather save my knees and deal with the pain in my feet. It has been above freezing so the snow is very choppy, and I am feeling my knees. I am thinking of switching Katanas to the Lady West to see if the damping is indeed better on it than on Condas.


----------



## iamok (Jan 25, 2020)

Im sorry, haven't read whole thread, just scrolled it briefly.

I dont really like burton cause they are monopoly... But in terms of quality, durability and board feel - burtons are the best. My main bindings are cartels re:flex i bought in 2013 in Alps, and i had 0 parts broken, just some wear and tear. And only during this season ive started to think about replacement (and i have 4 pairs of different bindings). And i have several parts replaced in other burtons - vitas and escapades, even for 5 and 10 years old bindings the send the replacement parts.

My girlfriend use burton escapades 2008! She is still pre intermediate rider, but she tried 4 decks, several boots and 3 different binders. So she likes escapades (they are med-siff) the most on soft Bataleon Global Warmer, compared with softer Union STR 2016 and preferred burtons.

I would definitely recommend going to upper tier bindings, cause this is the most constant and long living part of equipment, imho.

Also some models from Union are good, and i liked Salomon bindings (if they fit).


----------



## anniebananie (Jan 24, 2020)

iamok said:


> Im sorry, haven't read whole thread, just scrolled it briefly.
> 
> I dont really like burton cause they are monopoly... But in terms of quality, durability and board feel - burtons are the best. My main bindings are cartels re:flex i bought in 2013 in Alps, and i had 0 parts broken, just some wear and tear. And only during this season ive started to think about replacement (and i have 4 pairs of different bindings). And i have several parts replaced in other burtons - vitas and escapades, even for 5 and 10 years old bindings the send the replacement parts.
> 
> ...


thanks for your input! i'm pretty set on burtons now, scribes or lexas preferably. i guess it's a good sign i'm not finding too many used on ebay and other places - means riders aren't willing to part with them


----------



## anniebananie (Jan 24, 2020)

follow up on this thread - i was able to snag a sweet deal on some lexas and i'm having a lot of fun getting used to them! the responsiveness is great, i feel super 'in tune' with my board and the shock absorption is definitely noticeable too. i also love the easy release buckles, those are awesome. i went with larges and i'm glad i did because they fit my 32's perfectly with no room to spare in the heel cup. my only complaint is i'm not super crazy about the way the toe strap fits though it may be my particular boot - it's not going anywhere, but just seems like the fit could be 'perfecter' ;P. but overall i'm very happy with them and loving my setup now, thanks for the suggestions all!


----------



## KurtG85 (Dec 6, 2021)

linvillegorge said:


> I don't care for Now's straps nor buckles, but other than a pair of Burton Malavitas and a pair of old Flux Titans, I ride Nows almost exclusively. Primarily Selects and Drives. Skate tech is just THAT good.


Im in the Midwest and I'll be going to a pretty damn small Hill. The edge hold of skatetech sounds great but I've read from multiple reviews that they aren't very responsive until you get up to speed. I'll be using every bit of Hill I can at lower speeds to make the run last so I'm thinking i need to lean away from the skate tech. How do you feel about their low speed response?


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

KurtG85 said:


> Im in the Midwest and I'll be going to a pretty damn small Hill. The edge hold of skatetech sounds great but I've read from multiple reviews that they aren't very responsive until you get up to speed. I'll be using every bit of Hill I can at lower speeds to make the run last so I'm thinking i need to lean away from the skate tech. How do you feel about their low speed response?


Nows are some of the most responsive bindings I've ridden. I'm not sure what reviews are telling you that speed impacts binding response or that bindings have a significant impact on edge hold, but that sounds like a bunch of quackery to me.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

KurtG85 said:


> Im in the Midwest and I'll be going to a pretty damn small Hill. The edge hold of skatetech sounds great but I've read from multiple reviews that they aren't very responsive until you get up to speed. I'll be using every bit of Hill I can at lower speeds to make the run last so I'm thinking i need to lean away from the skate tech. How do you feel about their low speed response?


This is likely in reference to the "rocking" of Skate Tech. Which isn't really much movement. You'll get more movement out of something like a Contact Pro or a Lineup. The real effect of Skate Tech is how it focuses the power input towards the front/back of the binding. They make any board drive at your feet as a result. No reason to _not_ ride them for short, long, steep, mellow, pow, park...


----------

